# 2008 residential code changes



## Xknob&Tube (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm wiring my first new house since last summer. Are there any *new* codes I should be aware of other than these?

AFCI circuits
Tamper-proof receptacles
Ufer-ground


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

There are a lot of changes in the 2008 NEC that relate to home wiring. Here are a few that you didn't list:

1. 210.4(B) a common disconnecting means for all multiwire branch circuits.

2. 210.8(A)(2) & (A)(5) Exceptions 1 and 2 were delected, this means ALL 120 volt 15 and 20 amp receptacles installed in garages and unfinished basements must be GFCI protected.

3. 210.52(E)(3) requires balconies, decks and porches that are accessible from inside must have at least one receptacle installed.

4. 250.94 the intersystem bonding means now must have provisions for connection of at least three bonding conductors.

5. 334.80 has expanded the romex bundling to include bundling within thermal insulation

6. 338.10(B)(4)(a) requires that SER cable installed within a building for feeders and branch circuits must be sized from the 60 degree column in accordance with 334.80.

7. 310.15(B)(6) the ampacity chart for service and main power feeders has been clarified to show that it only applys to a single main power feeder that carrys the entire load of the dwelling.

These are just some of the changes that I could think of off the top of my head but there are many more.

Chris


----------



## kawaikfx400 (Jul 14, 2008)

weather resistant and tamper resistant plugs in outside plugs

anything that is not an appliance or GFI protected has to be arc fault.

tamper all over the house.

Any others i can think of, i'll let ya know. We only do residential for the most part.


----------



## Xknob&Tube (Jul 30, 2008)

Multi-wire branch circuits cannot be used with arc-fault breakers anyway.
If I have a single receptacle for a freezer in the garage must it be GFI protected?
A single receptacle for a sump-pump in the basement?
Chris, I don't really understand 250-94. How does that affect a residential service (in english)?


----------



## Stickboy1375 (Jul 23, 2007)

Xknob&Tube said:


> Multi-wire branch circuits cannot be used with arc-fault breakers anyway.


They can if you buy a 2pole AFCI breaker.



Xknob&Tube said:


> If I have a single receptacle for a freezer in the garage must it be GFI protected?
> A single receptacle for a sump-pump in the basement?


Yes & Yes, but dont worry the freezer or the sump pump will still work. 




Xknob&Tube said:


> Chris, I don't really understand 250-94. How does that affect a residential service (in english)?


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

http://www.dora.state.co.us/electrical/

Welcome to the club!
Time to buy the book!!


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Xknob&Tube said:


> Multi-wire branch circuits cannot be used with arc-fault breakers anyway.
> If I have a single receptacle for a freezer in the garage must it be GFI protected?
> A single receptacle for a sump-pump in the basement?
> Chris, I don't really understand 250-94. How does that affect a residential service (in english)?


As Stickboy has pointed out there are 2 pole AFCI breakers.

Yes, a single receptacle for a freezer must now be GFCI protected, as well as a single receptalce in a unfinished basement for a sump pump.

As for 250.94. The 05 NEC required a way to bond telephone, CATV, and other systems to be installed at the electrical service. You could use a metal service conduit, or an exposed section of the grounding electrode conductor. But the 2008 NEC now requires that you install a ground bar with at least 3 terminals to either the meter enclosure, or on the wall next to the service disconnecting means and bonded to the service disconnecting means with a minimum of a #6 bonding wire. 

Hope this helps.

Chris


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

Do you still need the intersystem bond terminals if the GEC is accessible?

You also need to install at least one communications outlet, even if there are not plans for a landline phone.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Jim Port said:


> Do you still need the intersystem bond terminals if the GEC is accessible?


Yes, here is what the new section says:

250.94 Bonding for Other Systems.
An intersystem bonding termination for connecting intersystem bonding and grounding conductors required for other systems shall be provided external to enclosures at the service equipment and at the disconnecting means for any additional buildings or structures. The intersystem bonding termination shall be accessible for connection and inspection. The intersystem bonding termination shall have the capacity for connection of not less than three intersystem bonding conductors. The intersystem bonding termination device shall not interfere with opening a service or metering equipment enclosure. The intersystem bonding termination shall be one of the following: 
(1) A set of terminals securely mounted to the meter enclosure and electrically connected to the meter enclosure. The terminals shall be listed as grounding and bonding equipment. 
(2) A bonding bar near the service equipment enclosure, meter enclosure, or raceway for service conductors. The bonding bar shall be connected with a minimum 6 AWG copper conductor to an equipment grounding conductor(s) in the service equipment enclosure, meter enclosure, or exposed nonflexible metallic raceway. 
(3) A bonding bar near the grounding electrode conductor. The bonding bar shall be connected to the grounding electrode conductor with a minimum 6 AWG copper conductor.

So you have 3 options, but each requires a bonding bar or set of terminals that permit at least 3 conductors to be connected.

Chris


----------



## Xknob&Tube (Jul 30, 2008)

kawaikfx400 said:


> We only do residential for the most part.


What is the best way you have found to install romex in exterior walls that are the styrofoam blocks/poly-steel?


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Before they insulate.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

Cut your grooves with a hot knife and secure with spray foam.


----------



## Xknob&Tube (Jul 30, 2008)

leland said:


> Before they insulate.:thumbsup:


The styrofoam is the insulation.:laughing:


----------



## kawaikfx400 (Jul 14, 2008)

Are you talking about the new walls that come pre-insulated? I know those have pre drilled holes for NM. But im not particulaly sure exactly what your talking about? We havn't came across it. At least the brazilians havnt done it yet anyways... haha.


----------



## Xknob&Tube (Jul 30, 2008)

kawaikfx400 said:


> Are you talking about the new walls that come pre-insulated? I know those have pre drilled holes for NM. But im not particulaly sure exactly what your talking about? We havn't came across it. At least the brazilians havnt done it yet anyways... haha.


I've wired one of these things and are about to do another. I was just wondering if someone had a better method than the hot knife.

http://www.polysteel.com/construction.htm


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

raider1 said:


> ...So you have 3 options, but each requires a bonding bar or set of terminals that permit at least 3 conductors to be connected...
> 
> Chris


At least one jurisdiction that I know of is accepting 3 split-bolt bugs attached to your (#6 min) exposed section of the GEC. 

The only problem I have with this is now it is more of a target to thieves, eyeballing the copper GEC, as well as those copper bugs attached to it. :blink:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Xknob&Tube said:


> The styrofoam is the insulation.:laughing:


 
No Sh#t......... (must be what I'm doing wrong):whistling2: Thats why you install before they install.

this is Called a "rough inspection" around here. If any insulation is installed before this inspection......... The insulators will have to do it twice.. three times, counting ripping it out.

Now has anyone else had this problem:

Inspector requireing derating? (mainly the blown in foam insulation)?
Beware, Itr's comming! 10s for your 20A ckt etc....

Had any problems with your phone/cable wires MELTING due to the HIGH heat of that stuff setting up?
Watch for that too.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 19, 2008)

Have only done a few of these and used an electric chain saw, never have tried a hot knife.


----------



## threewire (Jan 28, 2008)

You might want to find out if your state or county has adopted the 2008 code yet.


----------



## Xknob&Tube (Jul 30, 2008)

TxElectrician said:


> Have only done a few of these and used an electric chain saw, never have tried a hot knife.


I never considered that. Probably a little messy but a narrow cut & fast which is nice. The fumes are pretty bad with the hot knife. I'll give it a try, thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## Skyline Electric (Jul 30, 2008)

How do you mount boxes in that stuff?


----------



## TxElectrician (May 19, 2008)

we secure toggle bolts thru the back of the box to be embedded in concrete once it's poured, and use spray foam to hold the box in place. Have seen other contractors in the area just use the spray foam and it appears to work, I am just not sure how long it will last.


----------



## Xknob&Tube (Jul 30, 2008)

TxElectrician said:


> we secure toggle bolts thru the back of the box to be embedded in concrete once it's poured, and use spray foam to hold the box in place. Have seen other contractors in the area just use the spray foam and it appears to work, I am just not sure how long it will last.


The foam "great stuff" is very good and would trust it totally. Not only does it expand to create a tight fit but it is an adhesive as well. Have used it also on old houses where the brick is loose & brittle and nothing else would work. I used to use Liquid Nails for this but the foam is better.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

kbsparky said:


> At least one jurisdiction that I know of is accepting 3 split-bolt bugs attached to your (#6 min) exposed section of the GEC.
> 
> The only problem I have with this is now it is more of a target to thieves, eyeballing the copper GEC, as well as those copper bugs attached to it. :blink:


Thats an interesting method they are accepting. I agree that this change will most likely lead to more copper theft due to the fact that the intersystem bonding is now going to be exposed to the exterior.

It was common pratice in my area to run a #10 wire to the phone and the CATV location in the walls and stub out the #10 with the phone and the COAX for the utility to connect to. This made for a clean installation.

Chris


----------



## tripbraker (May 12, 2008)

*08 code changes*

http://esteroriverheights.com/electrical/2008codechange.pdf


----------



## Xknob&Tube (Jul 30, 2008)

tripbraker said:


> http://esteroriverheights.com/electrical/2008codechange.pdf


Page 131 shows an example of an Intersystem Bonding Termination clamp.

Cudos to tripbraker! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

leland said:


> No Sh#t......... (must be what I'm doing wrong):whistling2: Thats why you install before they install.
> 
> this is Called a "rough inspection" around here. If any insulation is installed before this inspection......... The insulators will have to do it twice.. three times, counting ripping it out.
> 
> ...


A GC I'm working for now says his last electrician bundled his low voltage wiring through the eaves on the top floor, and when they blew the foam in it melted all the wires together.


----------

